# Interesting E350 BlueTEC



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Benz has an interesting pricing strategy consider it is slower, less torque & fewer hp.

http://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/vehicles/explore/specs/class-E/model-E350BTC


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

bayoucity said:


> Benz has an interesting pricing strategy consider it is slower, less torque & fewer hp.
> 
> http://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/vehicles/explore/specs/class-E/model-E350BTC


Here's what I found so far.

....................E350.......E350BlueTEC

Price.........$49,400.........$50,900
Tax Credit.........$0...........$1,550
Total.........$49,400.........$49,350

0-60...............6.5.................6.7
HP.................268................210
TQ.................258................400
Wt...............3,825.............4,059
City.................17................~23
Hwy.................24...............~32

Standard feature differences:
E350 BlueTEC - adds RFT's


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is the same pricing they told me about a month ago. Only thing that got me was at the time when I looked at options via the non blutec build on their website it looked like I had to buy their performance package 2 to get a couple items I wanted and a lot of items I did not care for. Regardless it brought the price up a good bit. I think after doing an ED discount I was looking at $55k or so but would have to pull up the emails to be sure. I do not think people who buy them care near as much about the performance as the people who buy BMWs, just an impression I have gotten from being around both crowds of people.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm curious to see what entry pricing will BMW place on F10 diesel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd be curious if that will have the Eco credit. I do not think the base price of the blutec is horrible considering it is a bigger car than a 3 series but they really get you with their options.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I'd be curious if that will have the Eco credit. I do not think the base price of the blutec is horrible considering it is a bigger car than a 3 series but they really get you with their options.


Snipe, you in Kingwood area?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Snipe, you in Kingwood area?


Yes or more or less I am. I live in Atascocita just south of Kingwood then I work at two different locations on the west side of town. So I get to see a lot of Houston every day


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

dunderhi said:


> Here's what I found so far.
> 
> ....................E350.......E350BlueTEC
> 
> ...


Thats interesting 0-60 in 6.5 vs 6.7 sec. And price difference is also not much. E350 gas sales will definitely take a big hit here.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think that price difference is similar to past years when they had a diesel in the E class. What I wonder is do people compare the diesel to the V6 or to the V8 car. I know my friend with a GL compared to the V8 but I think that is because no V6 GL exists here in the states.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I think that price difference is similar to past years when they had a diesel in the E class. What I wonder is do people compare the diesel to the V6 or to the V8 car. I know my friend with a GL compared to the V8 but I think that is because no V6 GL exists here in the states.


My understanding is most owners compare v6 gas to v6 diesel. 350 gas to 350 diesel. 550 would be upgrade for them unless someone(like dealer) points out performance similarity (towing and torque) btw v8 gas and v6 diesel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

See, I think a certain type of people tend to buy diesels and therefore a lot of people do not tend to compare a gas car to a diesel. I still think a stigma exists with diesel cars but I could see a diesel buyer comparing a diesel to gas just not the other way around. I know back when we had our Bugs the sales guy there was telling me with the VW up until fuel sky rocketed it typically was always the same type of buyer that opted out for a TDI and that being a long time VW diesel owner but with the gassers he said you got all sorts of buyers.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

The MB has two interesting options: seat massage and "Attention Assist". After the massage lulls you to sleep the Attention Assist wakes you back up.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> See, I think a certain type of people tend to buy diesels and therefore a lot of people do not tend to compare a gas car to a diesel. I still think a stigma exists with diesel cars but I could see a diesel buyer comparing a diesel to gas just not the other way around. I know back when we had our Bugs the sales guy there was telling me with the VW up until fuel sky rocketed it typically was always the same type of buyer that opted out for a TDI and that being a long time VW diesel owner but with the gassers he said you got all sorts of buyers.


Most folks buying gassers are just buying a car, without much care about what is under the hood.

Those that are buying Diesel, specifically, are usually giving the engine aspect a lot more thought about it.

I think that is the difference.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

János said:


> The MB has two interesting options: seat massage and "Attention Assist". After the massage lulls you to sleep the Attention Assist wakes you back up.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder if MB will have to play incentives games like BMW to move them. My guess is no. Diesel engines have always been relatively popular with MB customers. 

Does anyone know how MB's V6 diesel compares to the 35d engine? Anyone driven one?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have ridden in one but it was in the big SUV so would not even begin to try and compare since betting a big weight difference. With that said just looking at the performance numbers and cars, has to be a noticeable difference in amount of power when judging with your butt o meter.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

I was interested in a 350 diesel but M-B no longer offer the Bluetec on the E-Class in Canada. It's only available on the S, ML and R (yecchh!)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

They just brought it back to the states a few days ago, you sure they have not brought it Canada side as well?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Yes or more or less I am. I live in Atascocita just south of Kingwood then I work at two different locations on the west side of town. So I get to see a lot of Houston every day


Snipe, let me know if you ever attend those car meet. I will be picking up my diesel on 9/17 @ PCD.

My last ED > http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=470072


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I am glancing over the new financing offers effective September 1st. Almost all E9x can be had @ 0.9% for 60 months except 335d @ 4.9% for 60 months. Even the financing rates for M series is below diesel's. Could the demand for diesels is finally outstripping their gasoline counterpart ?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought someone on here said something like a 1/3rd of 3-series sales in the states are 335d models.

I never have attended any car meets. I have a friend with an SRT8 Charger who has talked of heading to the one close to the Galleria, coffee and cars(?), but thus far we have not done that. Maybe will in upcoming months since he is back from the sand box for three months or so.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

bayoucity said:


> I am glancing over the new financing offers effective September 1st. Almost all E9x can be had @ 0.9% for 60 months except 335d @ 4.9% for 60 months. Even the financing rates for M series is below diesel's. Could the demand for diesels is finally outstripping their gasoline counterpart ?


That disparity in BMWFS rates has been present since the 335d's introduction as far as I can recall. With decent credit scores it's not difficult to get a better rate then 4.9% by looking beyond BMWFS, but it won't be as low as 0.9%. That's a heavily subsidized rate, and my guess is that with the $4500 EcoCredit in play for the diesels, BMW isn't going to subsidize both the selling price and finance rate at the same time. One or the other...

-Graham


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

in June we got 2.9% for 60 through bmwfs on our 335d


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

KarlB said:


> in June we got 2.9% for 60 through bmwfs on our 335d


+1, but I do expect they didn't make much on my ED 335d, and maybe they have to improve their margins on the 'd'.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kind of surprising they do not offer better financing or the credit like some manufactures do.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> They just brought it back to the states a few days ago, you sure they have not brought it Canada side as well?


I haven't been to a dealer, but as of Sep 3/10 there are only 3 options for the Ecotec: S, R and ML which is a pity because I dislike the styling of the ML and the GL which is rather striking no longer has the Ecotec option in Canada.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like the GL and have heard rumors of an S350 blutec coming to the states. If that rumor comes true then I might shop for an out of lease car sometime after it happening.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

I drove a charger with Manual. Lets just say it feels very American made and very heavy.

I never have attended any car meets. I have a friend with an SRT8 Charger who has talked of heading to the one close to the Galleria, coffee and cars(?), but thus far we have not done that. Maybe will in upcoming months since he is back from the sand box for three months or so.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think the Chargers are very heavy cars, I am not impressed with the thing but he likes it. It is kind of impressive at just how fast it is when you consider how big it is. His is an automatic.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the styling and the Hemi engine moves the car nicely. The interior, car handles, all that stuff was a real turn off.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

And you drove an SRT8? I never have driven his so hard to comment on how it handles, the interior is "ok" I have driven a V8 and V6 Chargers and they lacked in many departments, V8 was good on power though.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

KarlB said:


> in June we got 2.9% for 60 through bmwfs on our 335d


+2

Same here in July. I believe there is a good demand for 335d these day and that is why BMW FS is not budging on 4.9%. Also, there is another thread over @ European Delivery talking about losing $4500 ECO credit.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

from BMWUSA website this am on financinf offers for the 335d
0.9% Annual Percentage Rate Offer.
Qualified customers only. Available at participating BMW centers through BMW Financial Services NA, LLC. Applies only to specific models and only for specific model years. 0.9% APR for 24 months available through 9/30/2010. $42.06 per $1,000. Also available, 4.9% APR for 25-60 months. $18.83 per $1,000. 
cant tell about the eco credit from that page but on the leasing page they show it so dont know if they have dropped it for purchases but kept it for leases or what


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I got mine the best I could find anywhere for interest rates I believe was 4.2% and forgotten for how many months. The dealership matched that rate via going through I think Bank of America so not BMWFS.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

PenFed 2.9% They are excellent.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Let's hope this one gets to cross the pond. We need an E class ass whipping machine.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Didn't BMW announce that we won't get any wagons (at least in the 5 series)?


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe they did abandon the 5 wagon in the US in favor of the GT models. 

I'd love to see a "540d" (an F10 with the N57 from the 740d).


----------

